# Tempe pastor reiterates wish for President Obama's death



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Tempe pastor reiterates wish for President Obama's death*

ABC15.com (KNXV-TV) - Tim Vetscher - ‎17 hours ago‎
TEMPE, AZ -- Parishioners leaving the Faithful Word Baptist Church in Tempe on Sunday carried not just their Bibles, but guns as well.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I can't say I wish him dead, it would be foolish since #2 is a blithering idiot with the same ideals who acts "stupidly" on a fairly regular basis and #3 is even worse. I wish they would all just go "far far away" to "change" a new land and take their constituents with them.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Too right, LGriffin...but I'll keep my opinion...uh...to myself.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

I usually like to read the comment's section. In this case I have no desire, I can just imagine how people have twisted the story. I agree with you LG, not saying he is a good president, but I don't think he deserves to be killed because he is a moron.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

I will stick with 01/20/13 Obama's last day!


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

That pastor is just looking for publicity and a little something-something in the donation plate on Sunday. Now that dumb ass is on the Government watch list. Radical is Radical. Makes no difference what the religious affiliation may be.


----------

